
Principal components analysis explained - serdata
https://www.neuraldesigner.com/blog/principal-components-analysis
======
pepdata
One of the best ways to reduce dimensionality in heavily correlated remote
sensed data like hyper spectral images.

~~~
serdata
sure!

